# Please, help me to choose the watches for my second series



## ChronoVlad (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi everyone!

It's Vlad from the ARMA watches team. Some time ago I asked for your opinion about my first series, and it was successfully launched on Kickstarter afterwards. Looks like the idea of combining vintage inspired military watch with a contemporary design aesthetics found its admirers and now I'm working on the new design for the second series which will emphasize more on this bond of vintage/modern collaboration. Please, help me choose the best models from the list by voting for one or multiple options. The previous time we ended up producing watches picked and approved by the watch community, so it would be cool to hear your thoughts on the new designs


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Did you prevously post under a different username? What was it?

We now have a _Kickstarter _section for these kinds of inquiries, a moderator may be along shortly to move your topic there. :thumbsup:


----------



## ChronoVlad (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi, friend! My fellow and a colleague on this project posted it before here on my behalf, that's right!

See that the topic is in a proper thread right now  Waiting for a response, guys!


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

I would remove the words military style from the dial, makes it look like a cheap copy of something.

Would they stand up to us military specifications, ?think you need to be careful .


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

You've got different levels of complication - chrono, three-hander - just decide what kind of movement you'll have, THEN do your fine design work.

Ditto, the "Military Style" is silly, like putting "Dress" on a classic style dress watch. Unless you're marketing to pre-teens. 

A personal peeve, but the watches that have 13-23 on the hour markers do not seem to be suited for real mliltary types, as we all know the 24 hour clock by heart, it's taught in Basic Training. Those watches for me always seem aimed at those who DON't know their 24 hour clock but want to seem "cool" and need a watch that can make the conversion for them. Aka "wanna-bes." A compromise is making 13-24 markings smaller, more discreet.

A very legible sweep second hand is critical for me, used to be helpful in timing maneuvers and checking my pulse on a run, now in grinding my coffee.

Your chapter rings on 1, 4, 7 seem overly busy. How many minute, second, sub-second markings do you need? Less is more. Read St. Exupery on aircraft design for inspiration. :naughty:

So for me: 1, 3, 4, 7 are okay, if you remove the silly "Military Style" marking and put the chapter rings on a diet.

Best of luck to you. You didn't answer my previous question (what username) so if you're not even tracking your registrations on watch forums, then I presume you won't be a long term member here.


----------



## A2orry (Apr 22, 2018)

Number 1 and number 7 for me .with white second hand.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Take numbers 1 & 3, and lose the 4:30 sub dial altogether (it is superfluous). Then move the 9 o'clock sub dial to 6 o'clock & change the numerals to 14 16 18 20 22 24. Also the date could be bigger. Once that's all done, send me one of each to review. :yes:

Oh yeah, lose the *MILITARY STYLE* bit as fast as you can!!!


----------



## DryEagle (Apr 3, 2018)

4 is quite ok in my books.

Side note: For something supposed to be more rugged wouldn't crownguards be a good idea? Surely it wouldn't change the price much.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I'd swap the hands from 2 onto 1, otherwise, the sub-dials won't be visible much, thus rendering them useless.

Otherwise, it's 1, with changed hands, 4 & 7 for me.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

They all look great but no. 1 is my favourite. Really think you need to take Military Style off though, it kinda cheapens the whole thing. Well done!


----------



## topheronetwoo (Aug 14, 2012)

As soon as you say "style" you look try hard .

look messy and unrefined , just my thoughts


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

topheronetwoo said:


> As soon as you say "style" you look try hard .
> 
> look messy and unrefined , just my thoughts


 Could you please rescramble your thoughts into words that make sense.


----------



## topheronetwoo (Aug 14, 2012)

Chromejob said:


> Could you please rescramble your thoughts into words that make sense.


 Requires no re scrambling , what part are you having difficulty understanding?


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

topheronetwoo said:


> Requires no re scrambling , what part are you having difficulty understanding?


 Look to the parts I underlined in your quoted message.  "You look try hard ." :huh:

Perhaps it makes better sense if you speak it out loud, but I don't know your dialect so I can't imagine it. Perhaps share some of your recreational drugs so we can comprehend you better. :yes:


----------



## topheronetwoo (Aug 14, 2012)

Try hard -

Rather than achieving an image through genuine personality, the try-hard consciously attempts to fit a certain style through deliberate imitation, forced style, or scripted behavior. That is to say, he/she is trying hard to create an image.

The rest of my post was self explanatory, no idea where the recreational drugs come in but clearly you are doing your best to be inflammatory.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

topheronetwoo said:


> Try hard -
> 
> Rather than achieving an image through genuine personality, the try-hard consciously attempts to fit a certain style through deliberate imitation, forced style, or scripted behavior. That is to say, he/she is trying hard to create an image.
> 
> The rest of my post was self explanatory, no idea where the recreational drugs come in but clearly you are doing your best to be inflammatory.


 Not even close. But thanks, I now see "try-hard" is a noun, ne'er heard that before. It becomes clear now. :yes:

Oh, *this. :mad0218: *Or *this. *Completely new jargon to me. Funny, I tried searching for "try hard" earlier and Wiktionary and Urban Dictionary came up negs. I'm baffled.


----------



## Spy (Oct 17, 2016)

Congrats on your first series.

As regards these designs, I agree with others here:

- lose the military wording

- don't like the 13,14 etc designs

- not sure what the purpose of the first sub dial is with 1-12

- clearly legible second hand

hood luck


----------



## Alrp77 (Oct 22, 2018)

I like 1,4 and 7


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

I love orange on black color combo, but, in general, I'm not a huge fan of any of these, any of them.

I mean, honestly, what's with the extra subdials in the top few? GMT function? Because they don't look to be reporting a different time, which is ridiculous and pointless clutter if so.


----------

